# Looking for this black and white 1950 Schwinn striaghtbar that sold on Facebook last Saturday



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 17, 2017)

Hello. Last Saturday the bike in the pics below was posted in a vintage bicycles and parts forums on Facebook and got sold the same day. It’s a black and white 1950 Schwinn straightbar with fenders and is in worn but decent condition. It was located in New Ulm, Mn and I think the buyer was local. I’m trying to get a hold of the person who bought it. I’d like to talk to him about it. I contacted the seller, but he wasn’t really helpful in putting me in touch with him. If anyone on here knows him or knows who he is, would you please have him contact me? He can call or text me at (520) 333-8177. 
Thank you for any help you can offer,     Danny


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 21, 2017)

Does anyone know who bought this bike?


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 21, 2017)

I only know who sold the bike.....bet it stayed local tho, I'll keep my eye out for it.
Darcie


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 21, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> I only know who sold the bike.....bet it stayed local tho, I'll keep my eye out for it.
> Darcie



Awesome, thank you. The only thing the seller did say was that a local person bought it through craigslist. Otherwise he didn’t really seem to want to help. I’d really love to talk to the new owner and see I he might be willing to sell it. It’s exaxtly what I am looking for. I’d really appreciate any help you can offer. Thank you for responding,   Danny


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Dec 21, 2017)

That frame is exactly what I’m hunting as well! 

Best of luck Danny!

(I have no intention of hunting this one down)


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 21, 2017)

Dizzle Problems said:


> That frame is exactly what I’m hunting as well!
> 
> Best of luck Danny!
> 
> (I have no intention of hunting this one down)



Thanks man. Found my frame finally. But if I found this bike, I’d be super thrilled. Best of luck on your search and happy holidays!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 25, 2017)

Last bump and then I’ll give up the search for this one.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 27, 2017)

Found it and got it. Thank you @frank 71


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 28, 2017)

Outstanding!


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Aug 11, 2019)

There is another one listed on FB marketplace, 1950 in pretty decent condition. Centerreach L.I.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Aug 11, 2019)

spitshineschwinn said:


> There is another one listed on FB marketplace, 1950 in pretty decent condition. Centerreach L.I.



Any idea where it’s listed? I can’t find it but would definitely  be interested in it.


----------



## Kato (Aug 11, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/410359626252743/

Hopefully this will work and this is the bike...........?
If the link doesn't work it's in Selden, NY


----------



## Kato (Aug 11, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Any idea where it’s listed? I can’t find it but would definitely  be interested in it.




Danny - see above........hopefully this is it
Kato


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Aug 11, 2019)

Kato said:


> Danny - see above........hopefully this is it
> Kato




That worked, thank you very much!


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Aug 11, 2019)

yes, that is it. He lives just a few miles from my daughter, but I  won't be visiting until Thanksgiving.


----------

